# Anka&Natasha,portrait-:)



## anua (Sep 1, 2005)

...its my best friend, Anka, with her kid Natasha.
The last 'darkroom session' wasnt very successfull, cause i was working with a completely new chemicals(too much of a yellow tint  ), but.. oh, well...next time its gonna be better, i hope, he he -
...ok, heres what ive got this time: -









 

anj


----------



## ferny (Sep 1, 2005)

*sees photo, falls to floor, hits head on way down*

*gets up, looks at anua and starts to complain about her posting things which blow him away so much*

I *love* the texture. The colours seem good to me to, but then I don't know waht you had in your head. :thumbsup:


----------



## terri (Sep 1, 2005)

It might look more yellow when viewing it in the studio, but from here I think it looks stunning!! More sepia-toned than anything - and it's beautiful!  

I love this image from top to bottom - the pose is perfect, and it really lends itself well to your technique. :heart: 

Gorgeous, beautifully done. I am always so happy when you post your work, Anja! :cheer:


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 1, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> *sees photo, falls to floor, hits head on way down*
> 
> *gets up, looks at anua and starts to complain about her posting things which blow him away so much*
> 
> I *love* the texture. The colours seem good to me to, but then I don't know waht you had in your head. :thumbsup:



Same here.... lack of words... my mind went blank... it is AMAZING!


----------



## Karalee (Sep 1, 2005)

Its about time you posted this bella! Its fantastic!!! Are you going to paint it?


----------



## DIRT (Sep 1, 2005)

WHA!!!  I love it,  what process are you doing for this?  love the texture.


----------



## sillyphaunt (Sep 2, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## Meysha (Sep 3, 2005)

I agree with everything everyone said here. It's drop dead gorgeous! :shock: I love it!

Thank god I'm lying on the floor because I would've fallen off my chair. :mrgreen:


----------



## anua (Sep 3, 2005)

ha ha, thanks guys for the kind words! it means alot to me! :hugs: 

Dirt, the process is not complicated...its a liquid light at the board, instead of a paper...than painted with chemicals, and oil paints...

Kara, bella - i havent painted it with oils yet...im just not sure if this one needs that - but ill see-

...its really easy to do (it _must_ be easy if im doing it - im too lazy for complicated things   )- you should all try this out - its fun!

thanks for all the nice comments again - im gonna post some more soon!

 :hug::


----------



## TBaraki (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow, that is a truly remarkable shot!


----------

